# Migrating the Board to a new host later...prepare for some downtime



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 6, 2009)

I am moving from a dedicated server to a cloud hosting solution shortly. I'm not certain how long the board will be down while I configure things. I'll try to minimize the cutover time but please be patient.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 6, 2009)

Pulling the trigger now...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 6, 2009)

Well, I think it worked.


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 6, 2009)

Works for me.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 6, 2009)

what IP do you show when you ping www.puritanboard.com?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 6, 2009)

You have no idea what a load is lifted off. I was pretty nervous this might fail given how many hacks there are but it seems to be running really well.


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 6, 2009)

semper fidelis said:


> what ip do you show when you ping www.puritanboard.com?



174.143.45.129


----------



## Herald (Oct 6, 2009)

Working here.


----------



## TeachingTulip (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 6, 2009)

OK. Goodnight everybody. Glad that worked out.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Oct 6, 2009)

Good Job,thank you for everything you do here


----------



## Christusregnat (Oct 7, 2009)

This isn't working for me; I can't even find or post to the PB any more... heeeelp!


----------



## Berean (Oct 7, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> I am moving from a dedicated server to a *cloud hosting* solution shortly.



So does this mean the rapture is imminent?

1 Thessalonians 4
17 Then we who are alive and remain will be caught up together with them *in the clouds* to meet the Lord in the air, and so we shall always be with the Lord.


----------



## timmopussycat (Oct 7, 2009)

Berean said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> > I am moving from a dedicated server to a *cloud hosting* solution shortly.
> ...


----------



## BertMulder (Oct 7, 2009)

Joshua said:


> (I don't think).



Similary, I try not to think...

Hurts the head.


----------



## jwithnell (Oct 7, 2009)

When I couldn't get on last night, I thought I had been left behind.


----------

